# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Theyre here!

## Grrrit

just a little while ago i went and picked my frog package up from the post office. =] i got them from a breeder that found me on dendroboard searching for the "oelemarie" morph. his name is allyn loring. at the top under the layer of foam there was a short note. "hey i threw in an extra, i hope its ok  :Smile:  " 

now i have 6 d. tinctorius "oelemarie" froglets. the pics arent very good, too many glares and the glass is kindof dirty from mistings.

----------


## Tony

Congrats, glad that worked out for you. I'll take a pair as my finder's fee...   :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

Thats very cool...gotta love the extra.  Now, what can you tell us about them?  How old are they?  I suppose you're going to have to separate them as adults...what are you going to do with the extras?  I'll PM you with my address. :Big Grin:   oh, and don't worry go ahead and throw in an extra. :Big Grin:

----------


## Grrrit

Thanks lol hopefully there is at least one pair in the mix. One of them is rather robust with the slim toes in the front. And a few have the heart shaped toes. But it could be age. Theyre 4-6 months old. And I can only keep two. I'll keep ya posted

----------


## clownonfire

Wow! Garrett!! First of all, what are you doing on Dendroboard... I never stray away... 

Second, congrats!!!! Aweome frogs.

Last, you got an extra, and not a bad extra like: Your check up went well, Mr. Robillard, but we found an extra lump of skin which seems to be malignant. 

 :Wink:

----------


## bshmerlie

I've got five baby Azureus and four baby Leucs about the same age as yours.  I'm hoping for more than one pair out of each group of them as well. Maybe I'll get lucky.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

> Wow! Garrett!! First of all, what are you doing on Dendroboard... I never stray away..


Wait a second Eric...didn't I just see you there this morning?....Well, not me but a friend of mine saw you there. :Big Grin:

----------


## clownonfire

> Wait a second Eric...didn't I just see you there this morning?....Well, not me but a friend of mine saw you there.


That was my alter ego, Voice of my Head #18.

----------


## Grrrit

Woah woah, frog forum is my home. I was weak and became desperate in my search fir the oele marie. Jk  and malignant haha I'm at a jack of words  :Stick Out Tongue:  
But in all seriousness, a real cool group of guys helped me find these amazing animals. Now I'm intensely turned on to darts. Well tincs. Alanis next week. And hopefully oyapok's next month or august. I still have alot of work to do in my frog room, setting it up and all. But in good time all will be groovy.

----------


## Grrrit

That's awesome cheri, we can watch each others grow together! My gf said she wants to build a viv and pick out some tincs too. Tinctorius' swiffering the nation. Its 2011, nothing sweeps the nation anymore lol

----------


## bshmerlie

> Woah woah, frog forum is my home. I was weak. Now I'm intensely turned on to darts.


I try to tell people to try them out, but alot of the Tree Frog people seem afraid for some reason.  But you can't beat a frog that bounces around all day.  I also have a pair of Cobalts I hope have children someday.  I'm waiting patiently.  I just got a pair of Varadero and E. Anthonyi.  So hopefully they spit out some tads soon.  Maybe you and I could do some trades down the road.

----------


## Amy

Ooooooo!!! How super cute are they!!?

----------


## Grrrit

Yea we could definately do something like that.

----------

